# left over corn bread?



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Any suggestions on what I can do with left over corn bread? I made some last night and it was kinda bland, so we don't really want to reheat it and eat it as is. I know there are things that people do (other than stuffing) with extra corn bread.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

get some chopped celery, onions, squished up raw oysters, sage and broth. Add a one or two raw eggs - smoosh together, add chopped up turkey parts, or chicken parts.

Stuffing or dressing with a poutlry meat.


Or, just add some butter, put on some molasses and have a tall glass of cold milk with it.

(or buttermilk if you are like my Grandma)


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

crumble in a glass add milk and a touch of sugar and enjoy


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> get some chopped celery, onions, squished up raw oysters, sage and broth. Add a one or two raw eggs - smoosh together, add chopped up turkey parts, or chicken parts.
> 
> Stuffing or dressing with a poutlry meat.


 ^^Ditto what Angie says ^^

... 'cept I don't add oysters, and I don't add raw eggs ... but I do add a few chopped up hard-boiled eggs, and extra onions, and also crumble in a batch of biscuits ... oh! and also use my leftover turkey in with the mixture, too.

Just pat it all into a casserole dish, and top with pads of real butter ... bake until brown and bubbly and serve with giblet gravy ... YUM

OMGoodness is it ever YUM.

:icecream:


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I am looking for something other than stuffing. Anything???


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I enjoy pouring a great red chili with beans, add cheese and onions on top of it with the warmed cornbread below...now there is a hardy meal! No resemblance to stuffing.... It is yummy!

Or top it with an over easy egg first then pour green chili over it with onions and cheese..... A spicy breakfast. Sourcream on the side.... You won't taste the dryness.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Kathie said:


> crumble in a glass add milk and a touch of sugar and enjoy


this is my favorite snack. I think Im going to cook some up for this purpose right now


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have several recipes - *Disclaimer* - Keep in mind that these are NOT healthy recipes, so if that's important to you, don't look! lol They ARE, however, very good. 

Leftover Ham and Cornbread Casserole

2 to 3 cups leftover ham, diced
8 ounces sour cream
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2 eggs, whisked
16 ounce broccoli, cooked and drained
2 cups grated mozzarella cheese
2 to 3 cups of leftover cornbread, crumbled
3/4 cup margarine or butter, melted

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease a baking dish. Place ham, sour cream, soup, and eggs in dish and mix. Stir in broccoli and spread out in even layer in dish. Top with grated cheese. Combine cornbread and melted butter and sprinkle over top of casserole. Bake for one hour or until the top is golden brown.

Variation: Substitute turkey for ham, substitute cream of celery soup for mushroom soup and substitute cheddar cheese for mozzarella.

Southern Cornbread Salad

1 batch cornbread, cut into 1" cubes (recipe follows)
1 can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can niblet corn, drained
1 medium white onion, finely chopped
1 large green bell pepper, finely chopped
3 large tomatoes, chopped
2 cups grafted sharp Cheddar cheese
8 ounce bottle Ranch dressing (or made from mix)
chopped fresh parsley for garnish

Place cornbread cubes in bottom of bowl. Layer beans, corn, bell pepper, tomatoes, and cheese on top. Spread Ranch dressing evenly over cheese. Cover and refrigerate for at least four hours. Garnish with parsley, if desired.

Cornbread

1/2 cup bacon grease (or vegetable oil)
1 cup self-rising cornmeal
3/4 cup self-rising flour
3-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup cream-style corn
2 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 cup grated sharp Cheddar, optional

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Grease a cast iron skillet or baking dish. Preheat the pan in the oven while mixing cornbread. Mix all ingredients in a large bowl until well combined. Pour batter into preheated skillet. Bake at 375 degrees for approximately 30 minutes, or until golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean. 

Variation: You can use leftover plain cornbread for this, just add one cup of sour cream as another layer or add it to the Ranch dressing before pouring over the salad. You can blend one cup of cream-style corn with the niblets in the salad layer, if desired. You can also add cooked, crumbled bacon as the top layer just before adding the dressing. It's all good! 

Fried Cornbread with Bacon & Maple Syrup

2 slices bacon
4 slices leftover cornbread, 1/2" thick (or 1-1/2" cubes)
maple syrup, warmed

Fry the bacon, remove from skillet, reserving bacon grease. Drain on paper towels and then crumble. Fry the sliced cornbread in the bacon grease, turning to brown borh sides. Place cornbread on a plate and top with crumbled bacon. Pour on warm maple syrup.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I like cornbread salad, similar to the recipe above, though I like green onions rather than white onions, and a bit of sour cream/yogurt instead of ranch dressing.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I was going to suggest the cornbread salad too, it's really good!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We love it the next day for breakfast buttered and browned in a frying pan. Pour on pure maple syrup. Delicious!
Mickey


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I like mine crumbled in a glass of milk, too, but I like mine with a dash of salt. I like sweet milk. Grandma liked hers in buttermilk.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I use mine to make squash casserole.

Cook and drain about 2 cups summer squash. In large pan or dutch oven, melt 5 T. butter. Saute 1/2 chopped onion and some minced garlic until onions are translucent. Add cooked squash, stir to combine. Remove from heat. Add crumbled cornbread, salt/pepper & 1 1/2 c. grated cheddar cheese. Stir to combine then add _up to_ 1 c. chicken broth. Pour mixture into casserole dish and bake @ 400 for 30 minutes.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

LEFT OVER CORN BREAD = Yum. I dunk the leftover corn bread in fresh buttermilk... What a treat :goodjob:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love leftover cornbread the next day or two. I just nuke it till warm & put butter & jam on it for breakfast, it is so good!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I was going to suggest the chili and cheese on top of cornbread, too. It's really good in cold weather. You can also fry bulk sausage and mix it into the crumbled cornbread, add a bit of broth to moisten, top with cheese and put in the oven until it's hot and melted. You can fancy that up with whatever sounds good, a can of creamed corn instead of broth, chopped onions and green peppers, etc. 

Love the ham and cornbread casserole recipe. I'll be trying that out.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Calico Katie said:


> I was going to suggest the chili and cheese on top of cornbread, too. It's really good in cold weather. You can also fry bulk sausage and mix it into the crumbled cornbread, add a bit of broth to moisten, top with cheese and put in the oven until it's hot and melted. You can fancy that up with whatever sounds good, a can of creamed corn instead of broth, chopped onions and green peppers, etc.
> 
> Love the ham and cornbread casserole recipe. I'll be trying that out.


This is the kind of thing I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If you cook your sausage in a cast iron skillet, you can add everything to that and put the skillet in the oven. I'm all about the one pan meals.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

If southern style (no sugar) crumble in a bowl and top with stewed tomatoes.

Good!

Lee


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Toss it in the freezer for when you DO want stuffing/dressing????????????


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

leftover cornbread?
rarely happens here..LOL

but if I do

I just crumble it on top of a casserole.

freeze the leftovers until you make something you can "crumble it over"
LOL

that is what I do


----------

